# flooded clendening



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

a couple of flood pics from clendening taken 9-18-04. one is the tipp ramp, the other is on 799.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks for showing the pics. I was wondering how bad it was there
I was surprised it was not flooded in Uhrichsville. I bet it is because they held so much more back this time at the lakes. I have not read any other posts, but I am guessing the bass tourney was cancelled!


----------



## TritonBill (Apr 9, 2004)

Wow, that's pretty amazing how high that water is...


----------



## katfish (Apr 7, 2004)

My guess is that Clendenning is 6.58 feet above normal pool today.
They haven't started letting water out but the rise has slowed considerably.

Stillwater Creek is over 4 1/2 foot above normal so my guess is that they will wait until Tuesday to start releasing water. By Thursday Stillwater will be almost back to normal and they can release water at a very good rate to let the lake back down.


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I know on Saturday, 800 was not closed between Tippecanoe and Stillwater, but yesterday, I talked to some people at the MX track outside of Stillwater and they said 800 had water over it. Some said that it did not in the morning when they got there, but people in the afternoon said there was water on it. That leads me to believe that they have already let some water out of either Clendening or Piedmont.

Katfish---- you are one hell of a good BS'er or I mean, guesser!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

800 had water on it about 9:00 am between tipp and stillwater on sunday. we tried to follow 800 to I-70 to go to cabelas but was stopped by the high waters. we had to back track to 250. the county road 6 going south to the tipp ramp is still flooded over. tappen ramp on 250 is flooded into the parking lot. the ramp at the fire hall is totally under water.


----------



## Action (Apr 8, 2004)

Clendening is one of the hardest lakes I've found to fish if you don't know it well. So I'd probably have better luck hitting it now. The Tusc. river is already clearing and it will be excellent for saugeyes long before it goes down to normal level and becomes average again. A little secret for the non -knowers of the Tusc.


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

How do you catch these saugeyes from the tusc. before it gets lower? I never do to good on the river when the water is up.


----------



## bttmline (Apr 7, 2004)

hey guys
799 still has water on it. by the week-end it will be off the roads but the ramps will still be scary.
bttmline


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

Thanks a lot for the update bttmline! it saves me the trip out there!


----------



## sauguy (Apr 8, 2004)

water also on county rd 6 by the tipp ramp, still about a foot and a half deep.


----------



## Guest (Sep 26, 2004)

Well, I went to Clendening today.Put the boat in at the Tipp Ramp. The bait shop on 800 was closed, so we didnt have any bait. *bummer* Caught 1 dink bluegill, and it wasnt good enough for bait. Perhaps better luck tomorrow. There seemed to be quite a few people at the Tipp Ramp. From what I read on the US Army Engineers website, that the lake is only like 4 to 6 feet above normal pool. An 799 is still under water from what I read on that page. I heard there is supposed to be rain again next weekend. Lets hope that they bail out the lake before it floods again!! Some logs floating in the water. Hey, they dont bug me and my dad a bit! After all, we're fishing, not water skiing! Haha! Perhaps they will from some nice Crappie habitat for next season!!


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

I bet if you stopped being a sissy wearing those gloves you would catch more fish Stienway, or I mean Elton, I mean Piano man!  


Hell you should'a bassed it, then you could just use the fake baits and not worried about the bluegills!


----------

